

Ninth Circuit Adopts a Narrow Interpretation of Computer Fraud and Abuse Act - jalanco
http://volokh.com/2012/04/10/ninth-circuit-hands-down-en-banc-decision-in-united-states-v-nosal-adopting-narrow-interpretation-of-computer-fraud-and-abuse-act/

======
jalanco
Chief Judge Kozinski: "[W]e hold that the phrase 'exceeds authorized access'
in the CFAA does not extend to violations of use restrictions."

~~~
mhurron
Ruling makes sense. Your employer should not be able to threaten you with jail
time for viewing YouTube videos.

------
ldayley
It will be interesting to see if, or how, this ruling affects similar cases
tried in other circuit courts, since as the author points out this ruling is
in contrast to the precedent set in cases ruled on by other circuits. I wonder
if we'll see this one on the docket of the Supreme Court of the US in the
coming years, due to the disagreement between circuits, especially since
prosecutors also cite this law in criminal cases regarding Terms of Service
violations.

I applaud Judge Kozinski's opinion.

~~~
goodcanadian
A minor bit of pedantry, but cases ruled in one circuit do not set precedent
for cases ruled in another circuit. They only set precedent within their own
circuit. Because different precedents have now been set in different circuits,
it is possible that a case may go to the supreme court (which would then set
precedent for all of the courts in the land).

------
efightgoodfight
Ninth Circuit Pro Se, Erin Baldwin, Demands Action By Chief Judge Alex
Kozinski Journalist, Erin Baldwin, sought justice for violations of her
constitutional rights via a Section 1983 Complaint filed in the 9th Circuit in
August, 2011. Instead of justice, she's experienced continuing violations and
overt discrimination. [http://www.prlog.org/11848198-ninth-circuit-pro-se-
erin-bald...](http://www.prlog.org/11848198-ninth-circuit-pro-se-erin-baldwin-
demands-action-by-chief-judge-alex-kozinski.html)

